# DVD Freezes



## goodear (Mar 19, 2008)

We have a Panasonic DVD/Video player, bought new for about $100 about 3 years ago. We've had numerous freeze problems when playing DVDs (from Blockbuster or TV Academy). Usually the message says check disc for scratches, etc. We tried using an RCA wet disc lens cleaner. The discs freeze less but they still freeze, and there is nothing to do but sit there and curse. (This is supposed to be a new technology, an "improvement" over videotape.) I ran the lens cleaner about 3 times, still getting freezes. Even though there appear to be no scratches on the bottom of the DVD, could it be that these rental DVDs are at fault? Or is it more likely my machine is the culprit? How common is this freezing problem?


----------



## Vab10 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think the player is your problem. If you continually have the problem with multiple DVD's than it def the player that is messing up. I mean they are so cheap now I would say it isn't worth the hassle killing yourself over it. Now for $100 you can get a pretty good upconversion DVD player.


----------

